# Ikan Koi > Do It Your Self >  DIY - Floating Surface Skimmer

## edwin

Kadang kita direpotkan untuk mengatur surface skimmer di kolam kita. Iseng2 saya buat floating surface skimmer supaya kita gak perlu repot2 lagi ngatur posisi surface skimmer. Cara buatnya sbb:

Bahan2:

Sepotong Pipa 4'


Piring mainan anak


CD bekas


Polyfoam (bisa juga pakai stereofoam)


Cara buatnya:
Potong 2 bh CD disesuaikan dengan besarnya pipa surface skimmer dan pipa connector ke chamber


Masukkan cd yang telah dipotong sesuai ukuran ke pipa surface skimmer yang terhubung ke chamber & di lem pakai lem tembak


Di test apakah naik turunnya pipa floatingnya sudah lancar/blm


lubangi piring dan ditempel di pipa 4" (tolong jangan bilang anak saya..hehehe)


Masukkan polyfoam / stereofoam ke dalam pipa supaya pipa mengambang di air


dan..... Ready!!

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Kaibutsu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrliauw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## menkar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koituren

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koituren

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

> nice n great idea Karomul skimeer versi II .. teknology tambahan





> om Edwin, di jelaskan secara rinci dong cara kerja  _Karomul skimeer versi II_ (patenkan aja gini hehe)dengan bahasa yg bisa di mengerti newbie_,_ mulai kemarin hilir mudik di trit ini  , naik turun scrol mouse   masih belum faham fungsi alat ini.


mohon maaf teman2, saya rasa floating surface skimmer ini tidak bisa dibilang Karomul Skimmer versi II karena ide membuat ini bukan merupakan ide saya sendiri, dan saya hanya mengcopy dari literatur maupun produk yang sudah beredar di pasaran.Thread ini saya buat karena thread yang ada sebelumnya tidak pernah menunjukkan cara kerja floating surface skimmer ini dan menurut saya alat ini bisa dikerjakan secara DIY dengan mempergunakan barang2 yang tersedia dirumah kita.

anyway, saya mencoba menjelaskan sedikit kepada om irul mengenai sistem kerjanya. (kalau dilihat di postingan pertama ada kata2 yang salah penjelasannya dan sudah saya edit supaya lebih mengerti. Sedikit tambahan gambar dibawah ini:

Gambar dibawah ini merupakan pipa yang terhubung oleh chamber settlement. (lihat pipa knee dibawahnya yang menempel di tembok). Setelah dipasang ke-2 buah CD yang telah dimodifikasi, maka CD tersebut berfungsi sebagai dudukan pipa yang floating yang cukup presisi dengan pipa floating, agar air yang masuk ke chamber settlement tidak melalui bawah pipa floating, tetapi melalui atas permukaan air. (mungkin cara kerjanya seperti piston dan block mesin)


setelah pipa tersebut dipasang, pipa floating yang sudah ditempel piring & ditaro polyfoam dibawahnya, diletakkan diatasnya dan dengan sendirinya akan mengambang dan menyesuaikan dengan tingginya air.


semoga mengerti  :Pray:

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## neutokoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mobyj

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koituren

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## neutokoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## neutokoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Kreatif juga.....tp apa gak kurang gede om? saya di rumah juga pake yg floating SS ini (beli) tp rasanya kurang puas....apa mungkin sedotan nya kurang kenceng yah? krn saya modif sendiri pake pompa 50watt.
Akhir nya saya miringkan permukaan nya baru bersih banget permukaan air kolam, cuma tdk bs mengikuti naik/turun nya air.

----------


## neutokoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## neutokoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## neutokoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## neutokoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abm

> Ini om, saya pake floating SS malah saya miringin sarung nya supaya daya hisap lebih banyak.
> 
> 
> Jangan di apresiasi koi nya loh.....,emang bandel koi nya ikut nimbrung aja....soal nya udah jinak sih, mau nya deket2 terus.
> 
> Salam.


Maap nih Om... saya apresiasi Koi nya... hehehe tanco sanke nya bagus OM... lg gendong telor yaa............  :Bounce:

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tjendra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tiwax

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tiwax

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

> om alat ini ada pipa pembuangan busa sendiri? jika ada posisinya bagian mana? ataukah semuanya langsung ke filter?  maaf jika saya salah bertanya,..  jangan di caci yach,.


Hi om..
Air dari permukaan air lsg ke filter om..

----------


## KANGGA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tiwax

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrliauw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## freakers

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## e-koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ne Koi Bali

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mossad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dTp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andiokta

Om, panjang pipa 2" kebawah menuju chamber berapa cm ya? Makasih

----------


## alrightnik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## JamesWig

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## JamesUrica

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## JamesUrica

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## JamesUrica

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## JamesUrica

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## JamesUrica

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

